# Newest litter



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Well this lot was born a week ago today, so out they came for their pictures 

In two groups because some were fostered to another mother and didn't really want to mix them.

All unsexed.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the banded one's in the first pic


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks, the one at the very top has a nice tail stop half way down and a cute little white muzzle


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Are any of them satin? The grey self looks like it has a particular sheen to his fur. The one at the top is extremely cute - the little markings are perfect, and the tail looks adorable stopping half way down! Haha. I hope they grow up to be healthy babies. I'd love to have a banded mouse.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Genetically from the parents, none should be satin, but not sure if they carry or not.

Will be keeping an eye one them though


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Just thought I'd grab a picture of the lovely little guy in the top of the first photo. His colour is starting to come out nicely


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Silver Moon said:


> Just thought I'd grab a picture of the lovely little guy in the top of the first photo. His colour is starting to come out nicely


Awwwh, bless! His rear-end looks a different shade of grey than a top half. Almost tricolour! How cute. He's gonna be a pretty little fellow!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Perluna said:


> Awwwh, bless! His rear-end looks a different shade of grey than a top half. Almost tricolour! How cute. He's gonna be a pretty little fellow!


Baby mice tend to fur in front to back, it will probably turn out to be the same shade of blue.

Bandeds and blue, two of my favorites put together on one mouse.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------

